# BudLight Question



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wondering do y'all think theres gonna be 30 boats in the king mack shoot out part of the tournament?


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

I sure hope so! Weather looks promising!


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

We are in the weather looks great. See you all there...
Hooked Up


----------

